# Would this be a good addition?



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So as most of you know I have cycled and planted my 29g and am looking for some fish! I have about 5 baby mystery snails in the tank and 6 panda cories.

What cichlid to adopt is the main question.

I think I found my fish. He was at petsmart, a 5 inch cichlid. Is this too big for my tank? It was a breed with a name I cant quite remember...something like: "ahli" or "ahi" or something. A nice metallic blue fish, he came up to the glass for me.

I really like this one, but is he too agressive or too big? Just wondering!

This is him! Just found the link!:

http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_page/ULTIMA/Ahli-and-labs-Ultima.jpg


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Yes, he is too big. He will also eat the cories.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

To go with cories? 

Apistogramma's or Ram's would prolly be ideal


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll second those 2 options.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Awww .....ok

Thanks....


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I also agree with Marty and Damon.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Rams are amazing fish, nothing to frown about. They're absolutely gorgeous. Lookit the one in Phantom Cichlid's avatar! You can't get much more colorful than that.


----------



## N-E CICHLIDS (Mar 16, 2007)

That is an Electric Blue Hap (AKA Electric Blue Ahli in pet stores) That is not the true Ahli. He will get up to 7-8". He is a Lake Malawi Haplochromine. Definately to big and aggressive for your tank. Haplochromines need big open space to swim.


----------

